

Potential for Heart Attack, Stroke Risk Seen with Marijuana Use - ytNumbers
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-heart-attack-stroke-marijuana-20140423,0,3208786.story

======
officialjunk
Combusting and Inhaling any plant material will not be good for the
cardiovascular system. It would be nice to have a study that discusses other
forms for THC intake, like ingesting or vaporizing.

